# الفائزون بمسابقات الصلب والقيامة



## My Rock (23 مايو 2011)

نِعْمَةُ رَبِّنَا يَسُوعَ  الْمَسِيحِ، وَمَحَبَّةُ اللهِ، وَشَرِكَةُ الرُّوحِ الْقُدُسِ مَعَ  جَمِيعِكُم

يسعدنا ان نعلن عن أسماء الفائزين بمسابقات الصلب و القيامة التي أقمناها خلال فترة أعياد الصلب و القيامة على صفحات  منتديات الكنيسة 

حدث تغيير بسيط على المسابقات، أذ قمنا بتقليل عدد الفائزين في مسابقات التصميم من 2 الى 1 (بسبب قلة عدد التصاميم) لكن قمنا بزيادة عدد الفائزين في مسابقة أفضل موضوع من 1 الى 2 بسبب كثرة عدد المشاركين.

الفائزين هم



مسابقة أفضل تصميم للصلب و القيامة 

 *besm alslib* - تصميم ( آلام المسيح سبب راحتي وابديتي )



مسابقة افضل موضوعين 

*jesuslovejohn* - انا من صنع ادوات تعذيبك وانا من قتلك وليس الاخرون
*Twin* - اعطني سبباً أخر ... غير حبك لي ‏



مسابقة انشط عضو
*ROWIS*


فألف مبروك للفائزين و حظ اوفر للبقية في المسابقات القادمة التي سنحاول تكرارها بصورة اكبر في المستقبل.
سنقوم بمراسلة الفائزين لتحديد جوائزهم التي سيكون لهم حق إختيارهها، لنعلن لاحقاً عن الجوائز المقدمة بإسم منتدى الكنيسة للفائزين.

الرب يبارك كل قلم بادر في كتابة موضوع او تأمل او تصميم في فترة الصلب و القيامة، إذا كان لكل شخص تأثيره المميز في إضافة رونق خاص في تلك الأيام المباركة.

سلام المسيح مع الجميع


----------



## Dona Nabil (23 مايو 2011)




----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (23 مايو 2011)

*



الف مبرووووووووووك ليكم اخواتى الاحباء 
عقبال كل مرة 
ومن تقدم لتقدم ياروك
*​


----------



## tamav maria (23 مايو 2011)




----------



## soso a (23 مايو 2011)

مبرووووووووووووووووك 

الف مبرووووووووووووووك 
وعقبال كل مره​


----------



## أَمَة (23 مايو 2011)

مسابقة أفضل تصميم للصلب و القيامة 
​

*besm alslib* - تصميم ( آلام المسيح سبب راحتي وابديتي )

​


مسابقة افضل موضوعين 
​

*jesuslovejohn* - انا من صنع ادوات تعذيبك وانا من قتلك وليس الاخرون​
​
*Twin* - اعطني سبباً أخر ... غير حبك لي ‏

​


مسابقة انشط عضو​
*ROWIS*​

مبروك للأحبة
!!!مستحقون!!!

ليتمجد إسم الرب في حياتكم واعمالكم​


----------



## tota bent elmaseh (23 مايو 2011)

مبروك للفائزين مليوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووونين مبروووووووووووووووووووووك​


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (23 مايو 2011)

*الف مبرووووووووووك للجميع
وحظ سعيد المرة القادمة للباقى ​*


----------



## بايبل333 (23 مايو 2011)

*مبروووووووووووووووووووووووووك للجميع*


----------



## روزي86 (23 مايو 2011)

الف مبرووووووووووووووووووووووك ليكم كلكم

ربنا يبارك خدمتكم الجميلة


----------



## مريم12 (23 مايو 2011)

*الف مبرووووووووووووووووووك يا اخواتى 
عقبااااااااااااااال السنة الجاية تااانى بإذن المسيح​*


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (23 مايو 2011)

*الف مبروك يا حماتي 
تستحقيها بجداره 
والف مبروك لباقي الفائزين 
*​


----------



## جيلان (23 مايو 2011)

الف مبرووووووووك تستحقوها فعلا وعقبالى ههههههههههه


----------



## happy angel (24 مايو 2011)

*الف مبرووووووك للجميع

:36_3_11::36_3_11:*​


----------



## max mike (24 مايو 2011)

*الف مبروووووووووووووك للفايزين​*


----------



## شميران (24 مايو 2011)

الف مبروووووووك للفائزين


----------



## السـامرية (25 مايو 2011)

*الف مبرووووووووووووووووووووووووك احبتى فى المسيح
عقبال كل سنة
*​


----------



## grges monir (25 مايو 2011)

*مبروك للفائزين
ومبروك لينا احنا برضة لاننا استمتعنا بتصاميم جميلة ومواضيع مميزة
*


----------



## sparrow (25 مايو 2011)

مبروك مبروك لكل الاعضاء
عقبال كل عيد وانتم طيبيين


----------



## النهيسى (25 مايو 2011)

مسابقة أفضل تصميم للصلب و القيامة 

 *besm alslib* - تصميم ( آلام المسيح سبب راحتي وابديتي )



مسابقة افضل موضوعين 

*jesuslovejohn* - انا من صنع ادوات تعذيبك وانا من قتلك وليس الاخرون
*Twin* - اعطني سبباً أخر ... غير حبك لي ‏



مسابقة انشط عضو
*ROWIS*






​


----------



## صوفيا مجدى (26 مايو 2011)

الف مبروووووووووووووك للفايزين​


----------



## marcelino (26 مايو 2011)

*مبروك مبروك مبروك*​


----------



## The Dragon Christian (28 مايو 2011)




----------



## bashaeran (29 مايو 2011)

1000 مرة مبروك لفائزين والمشرفين على الانشطة


----------



## magedrn (29 مايو 2011)

الف مبروووووووووووووووووووك


----------



## mero_engel (30 مايو 2011)

My Rock قال:


> نِ
> 
> الفائزين هم
> 
> ...


----------



## مونيكا 57 (30 مايو 2011)

*الف الف مبروووووووك للفائزين
الرب يعوض تعبكم
وعقبال المرات القادمة​*


----------



## أنجيلا (31 مايو 2011)

*مبروووووووووووووووووك للفائزين وحظ افضل للبقية*


----------



## حبيب يسوع (31 مايو 2011)

خالص التهانى للفائزين


----------



## just member (31 مايو 2011)

مبروووووك والف الف مبروك الكم يا احبائي فى المسيح
ربنا يبارك عمل ايديكم


----------



## My Rock (1 يونيو 2011)

تم الإعلان عن هدايا الفائزين بمسابقات الصلب والقيامة


----------

